
My web site turned 1 year old - B3hdad
I launched my site (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;isonotes.com) last year, around this time. What a year it has been!
======
gus_massa
Congratulations! This may get more traction if you make a blog post with some
lessons learned in this year. Let's suppose you meet a technical friend after
a year, which is the most interesting anecdote you can tell?

Did you have problems with users that use non-ascii characters? [¡Hi from
Argentina!] Did you add a $math$ mode? Card fraud? Any of the note modes got
more popular than you expected? Food recipes? Calendar? Can you share some
statistics? Storage problems?

As an example, you can see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13284879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13284879)
, but beware that the guy is very good writing, so you may need to write
something shorter to avoid making the reader bored.

~~~
B3hdad
Oh, thank you, and hi from Australia. Yes, I have been meaning to write a blog
post but have been too busy but still will do so in the future. There are
definitely aspects of it that people might find interesting. Briefly, there
hasn't been any card frauds, and the math can be inserted using Katex syntax.
In terms of storage it is a bit too early to run into any problems. Specially,
since users can export their data anytime and before they hit the quota
limits. In terms of what has been popular on the site, I don't monitor user's
data. Only which pages is visited more often. I can see that both Markdowns
and RTF notes are roughly visited the same amount.

Thank you for sharing that link. That is good example on what can create more
traction. Cheers.

